# Hey Horse Lovers............



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG that horse is so cute. My daughter is looking for a new horse so I just sent her an email suggesting she b one of these. Wouldn’t it be fun to visit with my silver Minipoo to see a silver curly in her backyard pasture?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

